# Which is the Hindi font used in Google Translate?



## Rockstar11 (Jun 24, 2012)

Where can i hindi font download it? i want to save translate "Hindi" words in notepad.


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2012)

It is some Unicode font.

I dunno, but I think Windows XP's Notepad and earlier don't support Unicode Hindi properly.

If there is an option below in Save As, try saving in UTF-8 encoding.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 24, 2012)

ico said:


> It is some Unicode font.
> 
> I dunno, but I think Windows XP's Notepad and earlier don't support Unicode Hindi properly.
> 
> If there is an option below in Save As, try saving in UTF-8 encoding.



yes
UTF-8 encoding option is available in "save as"

but how can i view hindi fonts in notpad? or print hindi text in notpad.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 24, 2012)

Use a free PDF Creator.  Live like a boss!

I thought google used `Mangal` font for Hindi?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 24, 2012)

hjpotter92 said:


> Use a free PDF Creator.  Live like a boss!
> 
> I thought google used `Mangal` font for Hindi?



PDF Creator? is se kya hoga?

hmm.. mangal font..  download karte hai..

agar google kaun sa fonts use kar raha hai ye pata chal jaye to direct notpad mein woh fonts install kar dete hai..


----------



## koolent (Jun 24, 2012)

Google ko Mail kr k try kro


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 24, 2012)

hmm.. i found on net 

using google transliterate for Hindi when not installed
Got copy-paste to work even on a machine where 'complex fonts' were not installed, using the tips given at this forum post:

    This is happenning because applications such as "Google Indic Transliteration" use hindi font mangal. Though windows xp comes preinstalled with Mangal Hindi font, one need to ENABLE Hindi (asian layout) support through Control Panel to able to edit documents in Unicode Hindi font like Mangal. Legacy Hindi fonts like Krutidev do not need this configuration.
    Editing a word doc using mangal font won't be possible until asian language support is configured.
    You can overcome this problem through one of the following way:
    1. Use WORDPAD instead of MS WORD.
    2. copy hindi text from "Google Indic Transliteration" and paste it on the word doc now change the font of pasted text to "Arial Unicode MS" if you have one installed.
    3. install indic from XP Control Panel -> Regional and Language Options -> Languages -> Install files for complex script and right-to-left languages (including thai). For editing you need to goto Details... and add Hindi (or other indian language) keyboard layout.




finnaly  its working in WORDPAD - Hindi font is MANGAL


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2012)

Mangal Mangal ho.

btw, install Ubuntu 12.04. Doesn't need anything to mess around.

Plus, it has a beautiful keyboard layout for Hindi which is easy to learn - "Bolnagri". Transliteration se tez typing.

Gujarati, Punjabi, Tamil etc. also supported. But typing layout is difficult for these.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 24, 2012)

Use this url Google Translate, this lets you phonetically translate (You type in english as you speak in hindi).
As said by Rockstar11, copy the translated text, paste it in MS Word and select "Arial Unicode MS", and then save it. I've been using this for quite sometime (since google supported phonetic typing, no it shows no option for that), and you can save it as PDF using Microsoft Save as PDF.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 24, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> This is happenning because applications such as "Google Indic Transliteration" use hindi font mangal. Though windows xp comes preinstalled with Mangal Hindi font, one need to ENABLE Hindi (asian layout) support through Control Panel to able to edit documents in Unicode Hindi font like Mangal.
> finnaly  its working in WORDPAD - Hindi font is MANGAL


aww yeah!!!

 Never tried typing hindi in Xp. And I used to have APS Corporate 2000++ version with me.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Mangal Mangal ho.
> 
> btw, install Ubuntu 12.04. Doesn't need anything to mess around.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info..


----------

